# Affordable Home Decor Items



## Dyson (Sep 16, 2010)

Decorating a home is not one of the easiest things to do since you always want to select items that will not only suit your style but will also look good. The trick is to identify the best place where you can get your items from and this place should provide you with a variety of items to choose from and at affordable prices. You don't have to worry about your home decor anymore as there is a place you can simply choose items at discount prices. If you want to get good quality items for your home and garden cheaply and save a lot in return, just visit a number of High quality sites available online offering their services.

Some of the items you can use to decorate your home and garden which are also important when it comes to relaxation and soothing are the wind chimes. Wind chimes come in many types and are made of different materials such as glass, bamboo and metal. They can be used in the home or the garden and apart from the material, you can select depending on the sounds you would like to hear. You can get a variety of wind chimes and at good prices such as Lark Wind Chime, Moonlight Wind Chimes and Chicken and Egg Wind Chime among others is on a number of sites online. It's important it to get a wind chime that suits your style and will provide you the soothing effects you want whether they are in the home or garden.


----------



## rick1953fowler (Apr 19, 2012)

True....Walmart surprisingly has great home decorations. They have really stepped things up


----------



## BobAristide (May 19, 2012)

Yes, they are improving the standard of living of another continent.


----------



## Jasone (May 26, 2012)

_According to my point of view home and office decoration is a very interesting task but is not at all an easy task. I think there are many objects that add to the beauty of your home like interior decorative plants, light-weight wooden furniture, attractive wall-paintings, color lights according to your mood and more. _


----------



## davida007 (May 30, 2012)

Well nowadays there are too many shopping websites, where not only you will get the things which you need for your home decoration but you will also get them on a discounted price. These products are reliable and many of them come with the money back guarantee.


----------



## drsmiley (Jun 2, 2012)

wind chimes? haha....okay. yeah, they are good i guess.


----------



## NiviLyberth (Jun 28, 2013)

Right. People usually ignore Wind chimes. :agree: Some people think they make noise. But i think that is not noise. That sound gives feeling of relaxation. If you want to make wind chimes at home rather than purchasing it from online store just click this link to find ideas for Wind Chimes http://www.rugsandblinds.com/an-array-of-colorful-wind-chimes-for-your-home.aspx


----------



## mathewanderson (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah its very interesting to decorate the room ourself. We can make any style place any interior at any place. Good. Please show us your decorated room


----------



## mathewanderson (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah there are so many good things are there which we can use to decorate our room like crystal lamps for walls, carpets, Colorfull tables and wall sheets.


----------



## EliG (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutely True! You can find some really good ideas here http://www.artollo.com/. And you can redecorate as many times as you want! You can use https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcrp1_KiOKvlKkwrDiHcqkQ/videos! It is really fantastic! I decorate at home almost every year with products like this, it is cheap and interesting. And my kids adore all the painting animal stuff. I hope I&#8217;d helped! &#61514;


----------



## MaryAguila (May 11, 2015)

Walmart is good. But we often find ourselves at IKEA for inspiration. They do a nice job laying out various rooms in their showrooms. And you can't beat their prices.


----------



## slownsteady (May 11, 2015)

drsmiley said:


> wind chimes? haha....okay. yeah, they are good i guess.



Dollar store wind chimes just don't cut it. Most of the time they just clatter. I was fortunate enough to run into a musician who made wind chimes with the proper tonal range (I don't really have the right words to explain). 20  years later, I am still impressed with the sound. He also used a heavier wind catcher, so the chimes don't start to get crazy in a slight breeze, just an occasional note on a calm day.


----------



## NatashaPoidevin04 (May 12, 2015)

Decorating my room is one of my way of relaxing..It helps me with my everyday thinking skills..


----------



## finabit (Feb 25, 2016)

I can confirm that Ikea is really good, affordable products and their offer is big


----------



## mosaical (May 31, 2016)

IKEA is generally affordable and often good - I'd say 1 in 10 items are really good. But I wouldn't go for decorating whole rooms there - it's gonna look IKEA-style as hell and that's not good.


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Aug 2, 2016)

Walmart has a good collection of home decor items. I once had a reovation done by avonlea renovation and I went to walmart to buy some vanity mirrors. Their selections are good and only costs about $20-$30.


----------



## zannej (Aug 2, 2016)

Walmart stuff where I live is pretty much junk. Although, maybe that is just my standards. I grew up around people who were good at carpentry and built things out of solid wood, so I'm a bit spoiled. 

I've found some nice stuff at flea markets (although nowadays you are more likely to find newer junk instead of good quality antiques).

There used to be a Habitat For Humanities ReStore about an hour away from me, but it closed. ReStore was a cool and had very low prices on stuff. If you have one near you, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

MM small ones are fine but the big ones especially bamboo are not so ahh serene


----------



## zepper (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey guys,

I just saw noticed this thread, and it seemed like a good place to show you something I did today in this very category.

Our neighbours (great people, BTW) are putting up a nice new fence at their expense, so my son and I took down the old cedar fence put in when our house was built 30 years ago.

The wood had weathered to a nice silver, and it seemed a shame to throw it all in the landfill, so I thought I'd try using some as a wall decoration. I evened out some of the boards on my table saw. Then I attached some one-by-three furring strips to our living room wall (screwing them to the studs), and attached the fence boards to them using a hot glue gun.

I found that a normal graphite pencil made nearly the same color the wood had aged to, so was able to use that to darken any edges where the wood's original colour (exposed by the saw) peeked through.

Here's how it turned out. My phone camera doesn't do well with things this subtle—I'd say it looks about twice as good in person. (My wife likes it, so it can't be too terrible!)

It just shows you that something this simple—not to mention, free—can be useful if you consider it with a bit of imagination. And of course, recycling's always a good idea. Cheers, Z.


----------



## thebuilder20 (Oct 11, 2019)

I used to be all about affordable decorations until I got a bit of the creativity bug and decided to repurpose old things we have that are hard to dispose, like an old refrigerator now turned into a cabinet of sorts.


----------



## zepper (Oct 17, 2019)

Soon after I put up my "wall wood", an artist friend dropped by and suggested I add some paint to make the piece more, you know, more artsy-craftsy.

I realize this sort of thing may not be everyone's cup of tea—but my wife and friends think it's fun.


----------



## thebuilder20 (Nov 3, 2019)

^ Certainly my cup of tea. That looks great.

Found something for those who like to smoke and be high - cannabis-related decor. It does not have to be photos of the marijuana leaf, which seems like it would belong to a stoner kid's room some years ago. There are vintage-looking propaganda posters (which are reproductions) featured on this article that I'd like to have even though I'm not really not a user. Hemp is also said to be a sustainable and non-toxic source of fibre for furniture. Can be tasteful when done right and won't burn a hole in your pocket, from what I gather.


----------



## zepper (Nov 4, 2019)

thebuilder20 said:


> ^ Certainly my cup of tea. That looks great.



Thanks! BTW, the colours are a bit more subtle in real life.  :?)



thebuilder20 said:


> Found something for those who like to smoke and be high - cannabis-related decor... There are vintage-looking propaganda posters... Hemp is also said to be a sustainable and non-toxic source of fibre for furniture. Can be tasteful when done right...



Fun! The sensationalistic anti-pot posters are hilarious. I don't think my wife would go for one in the living room, but it'd be great in my music studio.

I know this is off-topic (probably off-forum), but since you've mentioned it: Yes, hemp is an amazing fibre. It's more durable than cotton and wool, takes much less water to grow, and is easier on the soil. From what I understand, the cotton and wool industries conspired in the '20s to demonize marijuana to remove hemp's competition in the textile market. Levi's Jeans will soon be using hemp/cotton blends as part of its sustainability practices, and have even developed a method of softening it to cotton-like consistency—there's an interesting story about it here.


----------



## Staystromg (Jan 29, 2020)

Good decoration is always a hard issue. Some time ago we moved in a new house and decided not to buy any of decor immediately, but wait for the right moment. You know that moment, when you are standing in front of a beautiful pillow or a vase and say to yourself "I'd like to buy it, but I don't have any free space at home and there is so much trash on all my shelfs" and don't buy a nice decorative thing. And that was cool idea not to buy everything in a moment, because we've been buying different decorations for our house for all the next year.


----------



## zannej (Jan 31, 2020)

My sister started buying art & decorative stuff almost immediately after getting a new house. My mother bought some stuff for her as well-- like some pillow covers for decorative pillows on the couch. My sister loves black cats so my mother got her some pillows with zoomed in pictures of black cat faces. She sent us a picture of her eldest black cat (she has 3 of them) sitting on the couch next to the pillows. She also purchased some artwork for the walls. Got a 3-piece Star Wars thing to go above the couch, and I think the one above her bed will be a waterfall or something.

I used to collect stuff to put on shelves-- all sorts of knickknacks, mugs, shot glasses, mini lion statues, etc. But, my cats are a-holes so most of them got broken or had to be put away. My furniture is gloss black with gold accents so I grabbed a couple of black & gold framed mirrors from Dollar Tree to hang on some nails that were on the walls (so I didn't keep hurting my hand by putting my hand on the wall in the dark & not remembering where the nails were). I also have a cool black and gold clock with clear plastic between the edge and the middle so it looks like the face is floating. I've got a blue and gold sun and moon hanging thing from Indonesia, although it has lost a couple of pieces over the years. One of these days I'll get around to taking pictures and posting them. I used to have a "fandelier"-- I made a little chandelier out of clear plastic beads to go around the bulb on my ceiling fan bc the globe broke. It looked cool until my brother hit it while playing with one of my swords & broke it (the fandelier, not the sword). I think I end up buying more decor items for my friend's house than for my own. LOL. I got my friend an Optimus Prime hologram type wall art thing that he keeps in a prominent spot in his room.


----------



## thebuilder20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I used to buy all sorts of souvenirs when travelling as well and have recently unearthed some I forgot about by decluttering. There are old postcards here as well which I plan to turn into some sort of mosaic.


----------

